

TextMate is getting ready for Lion - fadeev
http://blog.macromates.com/2011/lion-notes/

======
WordSkill
Getting ready for Lion?

They should have got ready for BBEdit 10.

Adding actual features at any point in the past five years would have been
good.

Textmate is the saddest example of abandonware, Allan Odgaard has thrown away
an army of loyal customers.

~~~
chc
Is this the BBEdit 10 that still can't do auto-indentation or matching braces?
Despite being effectively abandonware, TextMate is still surprisingly useful,
and other editors still need to catch up to it in a lot of respects.

~~~
leejoramo
Are you referring to the TextMate that still can't undo more than one
character at a time? Or that doesn't include file (much less Multi-file)
comparison?

Now for your points...

Granted it is an external tool, but I always used AutoPairs to balance in
BBEdit (and other apps) <http://www.jwwalker.com/pages/autopairs.html>

Auto-indentation? I think BBEdit has always had that. Preferences > Editor
Defaults > Auto-indent

~~~
neurobashing
What I assume he means is syntax-aware indentation, not general auto-complete.
In curly-brace languages, for example, it makes me mental in BBEdit that I
have to outdent at the end of a function to make the closing curly line up.

------
posabsolute
Each time this guy popup on his blog it remind me that textmate2 will never be
released... i'm sad now...

------
jinushaun
I never understood the popularity of Textmate. Nevermind all the plugins and
bundles, I think it's a pretty poor text editor. And the lack of Textmate 2
after all these years stupefies me. I don't know why the Mac developer
community rallies around such a dated project.

As for me, I'll be waiting for Sublime Text 2 to get out of beta. I use the
free Komodo editor for now.

~~~
tvon
What makes it a poor text editor, or qualifies it as being "dated"?

~~~
silencio
Things like a blog post in late 2006 promising support for something I've
wanted in the app without hacks in TM 2.0. Now that I think about how that's
almost half a decade ago, I'm feeling even more jaded than usual about TM
2.0's existence.

<http://blog.macromates.com/2006/faking-cjk-support/>

~~~
aaronbrethorst
The first comment on that post is, almost five years later, sadly hilarious.

    
    
        "I am 90% decided on switching to CoreText for text rendering (and making 2.0 Leopard only)…"
    
        Hooo… what a clever idea. I wonder how many license renewals you'll miss. One at the very minimum.
    

I wonder if the comment's author is, at this exact moment, installing Lion on
their current Mac.

------
pixelpanic
I Want to Believe

------
stephth
Some minor issues but no deal breakers, so far.

~~~
fadeev
Well, since this is a wiki one might as well add something to the list.

~~~
stephth
It was an observation from what is currently in the wiki.

------
podo
Full-screen?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
<https://github.com/enormego/EGOTextMateFullScreen>

------
mrpollo
the best and biggest feature of TextMate is the huge community

